# steel rack for stand



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi.

I was thinking of getting a steel rack (like ones you find at home depot, lowes, Costco etc) and using it as a stand for aquariums.

one with multiple racks that can be adjusted. each shelf should be able to hold 400-1000 lbs depending on the model.

anyone using one of these? i assume it would be safe to use.

and allow for more tanks on the different levels. :flick:


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Got a link to the one you want to use?


----------



## Lukeo85 (Nov 13, 2012)

I was thinking about doing the same thing. Just haven't found anything I like yet. Let me know what you end up getting.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I use one for two 20g and a 55g but I only fill the 55g half full. the rack bows with anymore water in the 55g


----------



## Green_Flash (Apr 15, 2012)

Still looking for a model. I would also like to hang the lights from the shelf above them for convience.

For tanks I wouldn't have anything larger than 20g. And maybe 30g combined per shelf.


----------



## Sethjohnson30 (Jan 16, 2012)

Here's mine I only have one(full) 10g on it ATM but I put 500lbs of sand bags on it to test it and it held fine. I recommend putting wood boards down though. Just because everyone else told me to do I did. 

The chrome ones are about half the price for some reason, but of you want black the best deal I found was eBay and you can get pretty much any height,depth and width you want


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

I would stay away from the type Sethjohnsn30 is using. I have one of those too and it flexes quite a bit under the weight of the tanks. Yes, it holds them, but I'm on the hunt for something sturdier.

I have a 30 breeder on one shelf and an 8 gallon cube on another shelf.


----------



## Hmoobthor (Aug 15, 2011)

if you go buy..buy one like this:

http://www.menards.com/main/storage...-duty-steel-welded-rack/p-1863625-c-12652.htm

its' more sturdy IMO with the plyboard...i do use a small wire shelve like the above..but i won't go anything bigger than 10g.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Hmoobthor said:


> if you go buy..buy one like this:
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/storage...-duty-steel-welded-rack/p-1863625-c-12652.htm
> 
> its' more sturdy IMO with the plyboard...i do use a small wire shelve like the above..but i won't go anything bigger than 10g.


Yes, those are much better than the wire frame ones.


----------



## africamonk (Dec 3, 2012)

http://www.planetcatfish.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=33927&p=228649&hilit=home+depot#p228649


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

Hmoobthor said:


> if you go buy..buy one like this:
> 
> http://www.menards.com/main/storage...-duty-steel-welded-rack/p-1863625-c-12652.htm
> 
> its' more sturdy IMO with the plyboard...i do use a small wire shelve like the above..but i won't go anything bigger than 10g.



If you use one of these, I highly recommend you replace the particle board shelves with plywood. If you decide to use the particle board shelves that come with the shelf, you should add several layers of polyurethane or some other waterproofing.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

Bandit1200 said:


> If you use one of these, I highly recommend you replace the particle board shelves with plywood. If you decide to use the particle board shelves that come with the shelf, you should add several layers of polyurethane or some other waterproofing.


I would advise against using particle board at all, no matter how well sealed. It just doesn't have the overall strength to hold a load for an extended period of time. It's basically just sawdust and wood bits held together with a binder, so there's no real structure to it. If you don't want to spend the coin on plywood, OSB is another good choice. It's not as pretty as plain ply, but it's plenty strong and moderately water resistant.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

Yes, and use exterior grade plywood, which has water resistant glue and run the grain of the plywood from front to back, not across the length of the shelf.


----------



## Aquatic Delight (Mar 2, 2012)

so i had typed up a very long well worded i response and then i accidently hit the back button and lost it all. so here is a condensed one.

i work restaurants and I just replaced a chrome wire metal shelf that was 15 years old, because it was covered in rust, but it was still sturdy.

buy the powder coated shelves like sethjohnson30 has. they do not rust, look better longer, and are easier to clean.

chrome is considered to be used for dry storage, and powder coated, or plastic coated (which i do not reccomend) are used for cooler/wet storage.

theses shelves do not feel sturdy when first set up, but once weight is put on they settle in and feel great.

i have a a chrome one that i bought initally for food storage in my home, and then caught a case of MTS and now keep food and tanks on it.

remember water weighs 8lbs per gallon.

make sure you figure that in to how sturdy your shelf is, and make sure the weight they are advertising is per shelf not for the whole unit.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

AaronT said:


> Yes, and use exterior grade plywood, which has water resistant glue and run the grain of the plywood from front to back, not across the length of the shelf.


that makes no difference because plywood is sheets of perpendicular grains.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

I have two of the racks from menards...Each shelf has 2- 20gallon breeders. Actually, I have a 20 and a 40 on the top shelf. As a test, I filled two of the tanks up to check for deflection in the shelf. Not good! Right off the bat, the shelf was bending noticably. The unit may be rated for a certain weight capacity but that does not mean that the shelves wont bend. 

The final setup consists of a 1/2" plywood "divider, as wide as the shelf, from the floor to the first shelf. Then dividers between the next two shelves. The dividers are between the tanks, take up little room and make the unit rock solid and level. For the actual shelves I screwed and glued two pieces of 3/4" plywood. I then covered the surface and sides with rubber roofing membrane ( AKA ice and water shield ). You can get this stuff at any home center. It is adhesive backed and VERY sticky.


----------



## TwoTacoCombo (Apr 13, 2012)

brainwavepc.com said:


> that makes no difference because plywood is sheets of perpendicular grains.


This is true of plywood. OSB does have a grain direction, and it is usually noted with ink on the smooth face of the board. Be aware of this if anybody decides to go this route.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 11, 2004)

brainwavepc.com said:


> that makes no difference because plywood is sheets of perpendicular grains.


It does make a difference. I know this because I recently added a plywood layer to the subfloor in my master bath to make it sturdier for porcelain tile. There is a right way and a wrong way. The right way is to lay it with the face grain perpendicular to the joists. The grade of the plywood also matters. The better the grade, the stronger it will be.

Although, I was mixed up in my first statement. The grain should run the length of the shelf.


----------



## jeremy va (Dec 22, 2012)

We are using this shelving. It is way more rugged than similar looking stuff you get at HD or Lowes. See loads. Have two 40g tanks on one unit. Very industrial looking. Note they sell 1/4 steel mesh shelving as well as the melamine (sp) coated chip board. The mesh is like ho fencing - really rugged. Assembles easily. Cheap. 
If the link does not or cannot post google industrial shelving steel
http://www.globalindustrial.com/g/storage/shelving/boltless/high-boltless-steel-shelving-wood-deck


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I was looking at this at Sam's Club. Would still need to lay down wood, but should hold all the weight I want.


----------



## DBlauj (Apr 17, 2012)

You could probably build a stronger shelf for $150 although I know some people would rather spend then money and skip the labor. I wouldn't mind trying one of those shelving units from Sam's Club. Would definitely give it a cleaner look.


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

I have been debating on building one, but when you add in your time and effort it is not that much savings.


----------



## driftwoodhunter (Jul 1, 2011)

AaronT said:


> It does make a difference. I know this because I recently added a plywood layer to the subfloor in my master bath to make it sturdier for porcelain tile. There is a right way and a wrong way. The right way is to lay it with the face grain perpendicular to the joists. The grade of the plywood also matters. The better the grade, the stronger it will be.
> 
> Although, I was mixed up in my first statement. The grain should run the length of the shelf.


I am in the process of laying 1/2" ply over my existing subfloor to strengthen it (I live in a mobile home). I didn't know this - thanks!


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

rodcuda said:


> I was looking at this at Sam's Club. Would still need to lay down wood, but should hold all the weight I want.
> 
> View attachment 65802
> 
> ...


Once again, You will have some deflection in the shelves without some type of center bracing.


----------



## Razorworm (Jul 24, 2011)

driftwoodhunter said:


> I am in the process of laying 1/2" ply over my existing subfloor to strengthen it (I live in a mobile home). I didn't know this - thanks!


Is it too late to go with 3/4 ply?


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

Razorworm said:


> Once again, You will have some deflection in the shelves without some type of center bracing.


I was thinking of bracing it in the center as I would definately have it loaded up.


----------



## SBPyro (Dec 15, 2009)

Sethjohnson30 said:


> Here's mine I only have one(full) 10g on it ATM but I put 500lbs of sand bags on it to test it and it held fine. I recommend putting wood boards down though. Just because everyone else told me to do I did.
> 
> The chrome ones are about half the price for some reason, but of you want black the best deal I found was eBay and you can get pretty much any height,depth and width you want


I picked up 12+ of those from work when we moved for $34 with various size shelves


----------



## rodcuda (Jul 25, 2012)

SBPyro said:


> I picked up 12+ of those from work when we moved for $34 with various size shelves


Can't beat that deal!!


----------

